# nitrite questions



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

would i be correct to say a rise in nitrite kills off ammonia in the cycling stage?


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

see this is why i feel like cheating and posting this in teh piranha-forum since no one EVER goes into this section...*sigh*


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

The other thread will end up here anyway.


----------

